# Best wax for Ford Performance Blue?



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

Recently bought a Mondeo St220 in performance blue and was wondering what the best wax to use would be? Priced around up to £40 i guess i am willing to pay.



Cheers in advance..


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

for that budget i would go with AG HD wax personally

Use it on my VXR currently and it leaves a brilliant finish

Although its all in the prep dont forget, the wax is for protection over looks


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

All in the prep so you wont notice a huge difference. a really good wax though is Bilt Hammer finish wax

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bilt-hamber-finis-wax-enhanced-carnauba-paste.php?manufacturers_id=33


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah exactly i know what you mean..

I hand polish normally, can you recommend a suitable polish to use on it too?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dodo Juice Lime Prime for polish and protect with Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybird


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Used Natty's Blue on the Focus ST2 and it came out really nice :buffer:, not sure if its the best tho but deffo cheaper :detailer:

Watching this with interest as it due one now its warming up :lol:

Regards

Les


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

on blue AG SRP followed by HD wax is a brilliant option!

What i used to use on my vxr before buying my DA


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Dodo Juice Lime Prime for polish and protect with Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybird


So this wax

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/d...pernatural-hybrid-paste-sealant/prod_887.html

and this polish/protector

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-lime-prime/prod_441.html

??


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Another for PB Natty's Blue :thumb:

Very durable too :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

polish then wax


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

pcbp97 said:


> So this wax
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/d...pernatural-hybrid-paste-sealant/prod_887.html
> 
> ...


Thats the ones, you will get good results and good durability from the wax.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bottle of SRP & EGP should be about £10'ish each. Gives you £20 for something else like clay, paint cleaner, trim dressing etc


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Not quite Mondeo Blue, but you get the idea...

Auto Finesse Tripple + Supernatural Hybrid =




























HD Wax is good - but SNH is a step above in my opinion


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> Not quite Mondeo Blue, but you get the idea...
> 
> Auto Finesse Tripple + Supernatural Hybrid =
> 
> ...


I already have Tripple actually and your car looks awesome so that may well be what i go for.. Cheers


----------



## paulzie1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same colour Mondeo ST as yours, I've been very pleased with Collinite 915 & Megs #26 hightec paste wax after using Meg #7 glaze.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Or if you'd sooner save some money, Turtle Wax Ice paste is fantastic on mid-dark metallic blues (but of course you can't admit to using it on here....)


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

AG SRP, followed by Petes 53 from Chemical Guys produced this


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ford imperial blue looks very good with either Tripple/SRP under The pink coloured Finish Kare paste wax. (Sorry I really can't think what it's called)

If it was mine. 

SRP to enhance finish 
Megs No 7 glaze to enhance colour/depth 
2 coats of either Autoglym HD or vics Concours Glaze would be my choice with a £40 budget. 

Should be able to get all of the above for around that money mate.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Joe the Plumber said:


> Or if you'd sooner save some money, Turtle Wax Ice paste is fantastic on mid-dark metallic blues (but of course you can't admit to using it on here....)


Lol!

I will second that, maybe with SRP underneath. Get the Ice on eBay for a tenner and then you have cash in your pocket for some detailer maybe?


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

So many options!!


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

I think i now have a choice of 3 that appeal to me,

1, http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-915-marque-d-39-elegance/prod_281.html

2, http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-6oz-concours-wax/prod_234.html

3, http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/d...pernatural-hybrid-paste-sealant/prod_887.html

which do people think is best?

cheers


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I have the Cloli 915 on my Focus ST at the moment - i love this wax it lasts ages.

Dodo blue velvet seems to add a little depth to blue cars but not had that on my Focus yet. It doesnt last half as long as the Coli 

Ive got a test pot of supernatrual that im yet to use. Hopefully i will get polished up the next few weeks.


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

I would go with lime prime and supernatural hybrid.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

pcbp97 said:


> I think i now have a choice of 3 that appeal to me,
> 
> 1, http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-915-marque-d-39-elegance/prod_281.html
> 
> ...


they are all good waxes and side by side you will not notice any difference from the appearance of your car.

pick your pre wax cleaner and wax and you car will shine like mad no matter what your choice is


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

horned yo said:


> they are all good waxes and side by side you will not notice any difference from the appearance of your car.
> 
> pick your pre wax cleaner and wax and you car will shine like mad no matter what your choice is


I have a quick question re pre wax cleaners, do you polish first still then pre wax cleaner and then wax? Or am i wrong?

Also could i add a glaze in there somewhere to help me out too?

Cheers


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, polish first.

Then you can go straight to wax if you like.

Or do a pre wax cleanser then wax.

Or go cleanser, glaze, then wax.

Up to you which you choose to go for


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Celeste Dettaglio V2


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Celeste Dettaglio V2


Want it I'm on about the car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks nice Mark, what prep went into that car before hand?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Looks nice Mark, what prep went into that car before hand?


Just a little tickle here and there Dave, you know how it is


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Just a little tickle here and there Dave, you know how it is


Uh huh, a good bit of jewelling with a high quality finishing polish and excellent technique here and there  Nothing like a quality machine finish  Or was this not touched by machine before hand?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes for sure, usual full correction.
The car won a few awards before being sold so the owner was pleased and spent alot of time on it himself getting it almost perfect.
He is a perfectionist and his next project will show that im sure.


----------



## thesludge (Sep 11, 2012)

I too have mondeo in performance blue.

I used dodo juice prime lime, dodo juice blue velvet and poorboys blackhole









beadage


----------

